# vcREG 1.5 for Windows 10 Mobile



## w.bogdan (Apr 14, 2016)

vcREG 1.5 for Windows 10 Mobile from  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340 because it was not added to the first post


vcfan said:


> ok all fixed up now. ill post new files and instructions again here
> vcREG 1.5
> -------------------------
> it allows restoring loading of old version of ndtksvc that allows unrestricted writing, if you've installed the extras+info update that blocks it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Attached Files
File Type: xap vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap
File Type: zip	files_1_5.zip


----------

